# Brakes



## Brittanysjaynes (May 19, 2020)

My brakes are acting up one day they are ok and others it feels like I'm pushing my pedal almost all the way down I let up and push it again and its ok... just had a whole brake job done and a new manifold before that...its not doin it as much but still feel like once or twice the pedal is half way down I typed in my vin number and it doesn't have any open recalls...but i was reading about the vaccuum booster switch...think maybe this is it ??? Help please


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Sounds like you have air in your lines.

I'd recommend taking it back to the place that did the brakes and tell them the peddle is spongy. They may have to bleed the brakes out.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Intermittent squishy pedal is a symptom a failed master cylinder, or rarely a failing ABS pump assembly.

When a master cylinder with a lot of miles, or dirty fluid gets stroked completely (like when the pedal is pushed with brakes apart) the seals get dragged through any debris inside the assembly. This causes debris to get stuck around the seals, and it makes the leak(internally) sometimes and seal other times. It's a pretty common early symptom of failure.


----------



## Brittanysjaynes (May 19, 2020)

It was the master cylinder and the resivor had a leak ..ordered the parts got it fixed now its great... next thing is this leak in the wheel well


----------

